# Our brand new camper caught on fire!!!!



## mitx (Jun 7, 2010)

Advice anyone, we bought a brand new camper a week and a half ago. Well Saturday night the water heater igniter area caught on fire while we were sleeping. We heard a bang sound, my hubby, checked but didn't see anything (it was on the other side) In the AM, hubby found the fire, it still actually had a small flame, the plastic closer had melted and the door had slammed down open (what we heard) the kicker is, this is directly below my childrens bunkhouse, my 4 year old was sleeping right above this fire. There is smoke damage on the outside below his window and ofcourse fire damage in the box.

When we got home hubby decided to take off the mattress and the plywood and found a small area on the 2x2 that holds the plywood up and some smoldering on it. 

This terrifies us, we are very lucky that they fire didn't get worse, the humidity was 100% so I am hoping that helped. Also since the water heater is supplied by propane who knows how worse this could have been.

So my question is, would you just let them fix the damage??? Would you return the whole camper if possible. Honestly this thing gives me bad vibes, it really easily could have killed my boys in the bunks if not all of us. The dealer is closed today so I am just trying to get my ducks in a row before we go in to talk to them, this is a brand spanking new camper, we are not new to the camping scene, we have been camping for 5 years and never had anything like this happen before in our old camper.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear that nightmare, but like you said, fortunately it didn't harm anyone.

I think I would have to say new camper - if dealer says no, go to manufacturer, if they say no, contact Action Line at Trailer Life.

Just fixing what can be seen might not fix others that can't be seen (electrical connections, propane lines, etc.).

Did you leave the water heater on that night? On propane? If so, the pilot light might have gone out, and when it tried to start - boom.


----------



## mitx (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the good info, we will have to see what they say tommorow!


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh that's scary and there's no way I'd let the family sleep in it again. Thank God you're all alright.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

That is terrible :shocked: and very scary. Sounds like yall were very lucky thank goodness. 

I sure hope they go above and beyond to make you happy and not try to blow you off as doing something wrong. I know my wife, it would be a new camper for us, or they can have this one back. This could one defect or a string of others you dont know about yet and may find out the hard way down the road.

If you have bad vibes, I dont think you will ever sleep comfortably in there again, especially with the kids aboard.

Keep us posted on what they say.


----------



## cuzican (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah I'd demand a new unit as well.....not repairing the old one. That is some scary stuff right there. Glad everyone is okay. On a side note, I only fire my water heater when I'm going to be using hot water in the evening to do the days dishes then I kill it when I'm done.


----------



## gracy (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh man! Thank God those kids are okay!!! They may give you a hard time about a whole new trailer but good luck with trying..... I would try for a new one too!!!


----------



## 1slow800 (Jun 24, 2010)

being new to "campers" that is a scary thing.I wont run anything if im not using it!!WOW


----------

